# Mahlkönig Launches Peak Grinder, EK43 Barista and Grind-By-Weight Tech | Daily Coffee



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/10/29/mahlkonig-launches-peak-grinder-ek43-barista-and-grind-by-weight-tech/

For those who may be interested !


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Coming next month with no speculated price point??


----------

